# Alloy refurb NI



## Minus8

Hi guys,

Looking to get my 4 17" Abarth alloys refurbed (some serious kerb marks after some  ploughed across two lanes into my car )

Any ideas where in NI is good and cheap? Nu Luk wheels in Carrick want £440 for the set, would prefer not to spend that kind of money :doublesho

Cheers!
Johnny


----------



## Ronnie

it depends if you want factory level finish/quality or happy days. Nu Luk if you are Belfast direction and A27 if you are Portadown direction are the best as has been said in a few articles. Canavans in Lurgan are now offering Powder coating and services and it looks promising and not much more expensive than getting them painted. Now for about £50 is a wheel any decent bodyshop will do them but they will only do a front face refurb. if u want it all done it wont be far off Nu luk/A27 prices after you factor in removing and refitting and balancing tyres.


----------



## veedubsimon

I have used nu luk a few times now. Can't fault them. I'd rather pay a little more and know I'm getting a decent job. I know a few people who have got cheaper jobs done and have just ended up going and getting them done right. But depends on how fussy you are I guess.

Was your price incl VAT btw?:wave:


----------



## Paddy_R

£110 each?!?! Feck me that's a lot. My alloys only cost me that, check the price of be wheels may not be much more than that.


----------



## Minus8

Ronnie said:


> it depends if you want factory level finish/quality or happy days. Nu Luk if you are Belfast direction and A27 if you are Portadown direction are the best as has been said in a few articles. Canavans in Lurgan are now offering Powder coating and services and it looks promising and not much more expensive than getting them painted. Now for about £50 is a wheel any decent bodyshop will do them but they will only do a front face refurb. if u want it all done it wont be far off Nu luk/A27 prices after you factor in removing and refitting and balancing tyres.


Cheers for that, I have no real interest in a full refurb, the wheels are in good condition (no cracks or anything like that) it's literally just kerb damage on the front two more than anything.

I'm not really fussed about anything too fancy 'cause I'm seriously considering selling up at the minute 

I'll phone a few body shops in the area :thumb:

Cheers guys!


----------



## Minus8

veedubsimon said:


> I have used nu luk a few times now. Can't fault them. I'd rather pay a little more and know I'm getting a decent job. I know a few people who have got cheaper jobs done and have just ended up going and getting them done right. But depends on how fussy you are I guess.
> 
> Was your price incl VAT btw?:wave:


Yeah that was including VAT for everything start to finish, I had e-mailed them for a quote quite a few months ago though so it could have went up for all I know :doublesho


----------



## Ming

If you are thinking of selling DO THEM YOURSELF.
It will cost you less than £15 a wheel and will last long after the vehicle has gone.
Ming the considered


----------



## veedubsimon

Minus8 said:


> Cheers for that, I have no real interest in a full refurb, the wheels are in good condition (no cracks or anything like that) it's literally just kerb damage on the front two more than anything.
> 
> I'm not really fussed about anything too fancy 'cause I'm seriously considering selling up at the minute
> 
> I'll phone a few body shops in the area :thumb:
> 
> Cheers guys!


Yeah not much point going all out on them then. If i recall mine were £75 + VAT. Vat was possibly 15% back then


----------



## Minus8

Ming said:


> If you are thinking of selling DO THEM YOURSELF.
> It will cost you less than £15 a wheel and will last long after the vehicle has gone.
> Ming the considered


Was considering this but I'm worried about how long I'd need to leave them off of the car to properly dry, by the time I paid for another set of alloys, pay for refitting/balancing tyres etc the bill starts to get pretty steep!


----------



## Paddy_R

Do one at a time, then you'll only need one extra alloy. Get the same type and nobody will notice.


----------



## NornIron

Paddy_R said:


> Do one at a time, then you'll only need one extra alloy.


Do one at a time and use your spare...?


----------



## Ronnie

Canavans in Lurgan are offering powdercoating alloy wheel refurbing and can turn it around in a day.. have seen one set they did and have to admit they were perfectly finished. worth a try..


----------



## Minus8

NornIron said:


> Do one at a time and use your spare...?


Had thought of this but I do quite a few motorway miles so I'd need to slow down or avoid the motorway.

Moving house in a few weeks so I'm busy with that but I'll probably sort this after Xmas. I have sourced some 18s that I like at a nice price so I may take these of the car, refurb and sell them sometime next year


----------



## tommyzooom

Old thread I know, but any new advice?
I've a set of VW helios to get done, and Nu-luk want £486 for this, inc a small weld repair!


----------



## Cookies

Give Neil a shout at A27 engineering in Tandragee. I've seen his work first hand and its perfection. 

As Ronnie said above, Canavans in Lurgan are excellent too. They did the rims on my Exeo and they were fantastic. 

Good luck. 

Cooks


----------



## paul.cherry

Only man in the country i'd take wheels to get fixed. Unbelievable what he's fixed before & does full painting / powder coating etc etc

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Mje-Wheel-Repair/138685572902331?pnref=story


----------

